# Need Snow Tires for my 2500 Sierra



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

245/R75-16 is the size. Anybody have some good reviews on a good snow tire for up here in New England?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Look at the floor...switch the lever to 4H or 4L...Instant snow tires...

I buy all my tires here.... http://www.tirerack.com/index_w.jsp

The reviews are honest...and the tires are at your front door within days.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

2wd


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I have BF Goodrich TA KO's on the rear of my cube van. Love them.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Leo G said:


> 2wd



...That's a demerit on your Nutmegger status...:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

davitk said:


> I have BF Goodrich TA KO's on the rear of my cube van. Love them.




I had those BFG's on my old truck, they were a great tire in the snow. You might want to look at the goodyear wrangler silent armor tires, I heard they are supposed to be great in the snow.


Dave


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

2wd is great!!

I haven't used snow tires in 30 years.

I rarely use 4wd high and auto 4wd in my GMC Jimmy, that can be skiddish in 2wd, but is predictable. The 4wd or auto 4wd are rarely used since I like to control the car and do not appreciate the turning problems with the 4wd or the unpredictability of the auto 4wd. I put it in 4wd low once a year to make sure it works, but have never used it in 135,000 miles, but know it is there to help out others that don't realize stopping is more important that getting to go fast.

If I had my choice I wuld get a Audi Quattro with a very good 4wd system, but the buget does not permit it, espicially if it is an R8 Quattro Twin Turbo.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

davitk said:


> I have BF Goodrich TA KO's on the rear of my cube van. Love them.


 I have these same tires on my F-250 plow truck- they have superior traction in snow............... Would buy again.............


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Toyo Open Country ATs are pretty good in snow, mud, sand, wet weather and have a good highway ride too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tall and skinny is the best for snow, got to cut through it not float over it.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nokian Hakkapeliitta is what I run on my 2500 Silverado.

Kills Blizzaks


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Yokohama Geolander AT/S. 

Yokohama has quite a reputation for having quite a few tire models on the HTSB list. My first set, I never rotated the tires. They had 70K on them and I still could have made it another 40K if I rotated them. My front end is out of alignment.

Quiet all season road tires. The best I have ever bought.

If you really want to get anal about it, safecar.gov will tell you everything


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will add the BFG AT KO is awesome I have 2wd and plowed a lot of snow with them. Bought the Wrangler at silent armour tires current tires. They are at the wear line to be replaced after 20k They do have great traction but don't last as long as the bfg's.

Cole


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

BFG AT's also here.

Been using these tires for many years now on all our 4 wheel drive rigs, 285/75-16 on the pickup, 265/75-16 on the Suburban, and 32x11.5-15 on the CJ-5.

We drive in the snow a lot snowmobiling and skiing, and when snowmobiling tow a 25' enclosed trailer and 4 place open trailer behind the truck and the Burb.


285's on the 2500HD











The wife with Lake Chelan in the background










Me outside of West Yellowstone


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree with the BFG AT's. I tried the Toyo Open Country ATs and they were great the first year. Maybe even better then the BFG's but they sucked the second year and I only got 25k miles out of them. You might try Discount tire/America's tire co. Over here they will beat anybodies price!


----------



## ACHOA (Dec 20, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Tall and skinny is the best for snow, got to cut through it not float over it.


Ditto on tall and skinny. I run Cooper Discovery M&S Studded/Sipped on all my vehicles in the winter and the stock summer tires for that shorter season of spring/summer/fall (5-months). Are you allowed studded tires down there?

I have also used Nokian Hakkapeliitta in the past. Not bad tires but way more in cost then Cooper tires and they seem to wear and grip the same. My summer tires are Yokohama Geolander on my F350 Flat Bed are not studded and somewhat squirrly on the roads so as soon as snow/ice fall I swap them out. I have not tried the BFG AT tires but I also dont see them used around here that much so not able to comment on them. You can also get some "Soft Rubber" tires without stud but abrasive additives but ouch those are expensive and they wear out pretty fast. But holly cow do they grip the ice. Like sticking your lip on a frozen lock at -40.:laughing: Hmmm been there.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Your size is priced around $164 ea at Tire rack & others*BF Goodrich 
All Terrain T/A KO Tires *
The BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A KO, the first true all-terrain light truck tire is still the first choice of off-roaders. Featuring superior strength and toughness with Tri-Gard three sidewall ply construction (most other light truck tires have only two), these tires provide exceptional traction on a wide range of surfaces. BF Goodrich T/A All-Terrain KO Tires also feature long treadlife, and a smooth, quiet highway ride with precise steering and cornering. No wonder the Radial All-Terrain T/A leads the industry with unbeatable on or off-road performance. 

*Key Features:*
• Distinctive sidewall styling sure to enhance the look of any vehicle
• ShoulderLock™ technology shoulder grooves provide maximum traction
• Incredibly strong 3-ply polyester carcass guards against bruises and punctures in the tread and sidewall
• Stress distribution provides long tread life and gaurds against irregular wear
• Agressive high-void all-terrain design for improved traction and decreased stone retention
• Dual compound tread for exceptional bruise resistance
• TriGard® three ply carcass gives precise steering response and cornering control
• High-strength single-strand bead construction protects from hazards especially during aired-down driving
• Two full-width steel belts for long life and durability


*Choose Your Item Using The Dropdown List Below: *Shopping at 4WheelOnline is simple and easy, simply click the arrow to the right of the box below to find all available products. Click on the product of your choice, then simply click the "Add to Cart" button. It is that easy! 
 BFG-90127 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 27x8.50R14 - $99.74 BFG-89796 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 31x10.50R15 - $149.76 BFG-63540 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 33x10.50R15 - $159.43 BFG-30537 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 33x12.5R16.5 - $176.92 BFG-32374 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 33x9.50R15 - $155.06 BFG-95155 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 33x9.50R15 - $135.11 BFG-11208 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 35x12.50R15 - $176.25 BFG-12411 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 37x12.50R17 - $321.40 BFG-99249 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 37x12.50R17 - $295.00 BFG-39925 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 37x12.50R18 - $391.21 BFG-74497 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - 37X12.5R20 - $542.89 BFG-71736 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT215/75R15 - $107.41 BFG-08725 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT225/70R17 - $168.56 BFG-10761 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT225/75R16 - $150.85 BFG-92965 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT235/70R16 - $143.12 BFG-29274 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT235/75R15 - $127.43 BFG-10416 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT235/85R16 - $183.35 BFG-03219 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT245/70R16 - $164.97 BFG-84488 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT245/75R16 - $145.08 BFG-10209 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT245/75R17 - $193.09 BFG-53876 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT255/70R16 - $156.94 BFG-01616 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT265/65R17 - $204.52 BFG-02625 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT265/65R18 - $257.84 BFG-55086 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT265/70R17 - $224.55 BFG-12665 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT265/70R17 - $206.77 BFG-71887 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT265/75R16 - $194.28 BFG-61724 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT265/75R16 - $191.53 BFG-20679 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT265/75R16 - $185.06 BFG-26795 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT275/65R17 - $195.43 BFG-30710 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/55R20 - $359.95 BFG-67553 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/65R18 - $282.89 BFG-33774 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/65R20 - $354.18 BFG-25105 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/70R17 - $235.06 BFG-14517 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/70R17 - $224.43 BFG-57974 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/70R17 - $206.57 BFG-24475 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/70R17 - $235.48 BFG-87606 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT285/75R16 - $212.66 BFG-53444 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT295/75R16 - $214.12 BFG-30836 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT305/55R20 - $419.57 BFG-00875 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT305/65R17 - $261.65 BFG-35237 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT305/65R18 - $311.80 BFG-90735 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT305/70R16 - $191.55 BFG-33393 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT305/70R16 - $212.05 BFG-08363 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT305/70R16 - $198.09 BFG-54142 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT315/70R17 - $256.58 BFG-03643 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT315/75R16 - $224.06 BFG-35959 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT325/50R22 - $564.43 BFG-41857 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT325/60R20 - $463.93 BFG-38941 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT325/60R20 - $461.08 BFG-25271 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT325/60R22 - $556.76 BFG-05968 - BF Goodrich All Terrain - LT325/65R18 - $328.71


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I am in the EXACT same situation...I have a Sierra 2500HD and went to buy AT tires last week. GOOD LUCK.

There is NOT an AT tire in a warehouse to be found ANYWHERE in the US. Tirerack doesn't have them and can't get them. The local shops' distributors are cleaned out. Literally, there are NO available tires for this size.

One dealer told me it was because the tire companies got hit so hard with slow sales, they didn't produce as many in 2009.

If you find them, let me know.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

Just put new on my 08 2500. Summit Trailclimbers. So far so good. Have about 4000 miles on them now. Drove through heavy mud and snow and didnt need 4wd.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

hankook dynapro atm excellent tires


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> So what you are trying to tell him is that you had to get your tires right then and now. There was now way you could have waited or done something else to make money. That it was do or die.
> 
> I do get it, but some people are more money conscious and some people just don't have it to spend.


Thats right, I had 1 painter 3 floor guys, all made it to site before the snow started. I am running the job and I expect it of myself to be there ASAP. I had a estimate to do before going there and hence got stuck at the bottom of the hill. 
I am very money conscious, but I am slammed busy till the spring and can't miss a day. My clients know I can be relied upon to get the job done when they are not there. Me not being there is not an option. I don't care if I have to pay $1000 per tire I was going to get up that hill.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

Anderson said:


> You are blinded by your opinion and cannot see that time is money. Everybody pays for convenience, if something saves me time then it saves me money. I will break it down further for you to try and understand
> 3 days waiting for tires to arrive @ lets say $500/ day = $1500
> or paying a little extra for immediate service = $ 300
> 
> If you can't see you are wrong then I am afraid there is no hope.


So your van got stuck and the tire place gave you "a deal" by putting them on ASAP for a premium price. I don't know where you live but here in NJ where I believe it snows less the roads are clear in less than 8 hours even after the largest 12-15" storm. I don't see how you acn't work the following day or days without new rubber.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anderson said:


> Ron,
> We where talking about snow tires, it snowed here about 6-8 inchs I couldn't get to my job site. and my van was useless in the snow so I went and bought snow tires locally that morning and was able to get up to site by noon. Builtmany is trying to say I over payed by $300 caus he found them online for less.
> However they would take 3 days to ship. That would have meant I would have missed that day at work and possibly the next.
> My point is that my time is worth more than $300 for the 3 days lost waiting for tires to ship.
> Pretty obvious logic to me.


That makes more sense to me. Sometimes you have to pay for convenience. If you really couldn't get to the job, then you were in essence "disabled" and your purchase was more than worth it.

You really would have lost doing it any other way. Gotcha!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

1 day or 1/2 day would cover the $300
Seriously builtmany, ask yourself how much money you make per day. Then see if that amount is more or less than $300. If it is more than $300 than It would also have payed for you to pay extra for the tires.
If its less than $300, than maybe you can start selling tires.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> That makes more sense to me. Sometimes you have to pay for convenience. If you really couldn't get to the job, then you were in essence "disabled" and your purchase was more than worth it.
> 
> You really would have lost doing it any other way. Gotcha!


I was 1 mile from the job with coffee for the guys at the bottom of a rather large hill that someone had just slid through the stop sign and got hit. I tried to get up the hill bogged down and slid backwards.
Thought about walking in, than got out and could hardly walk up the hill. I then thought it was time to go for snow tires for the season.


----------



## ACHOA (Dec 20, 2009)

Kgmz said:


> Have seen that happen quite a few times, like up on the glacier on Mt. Baker. Thats why I carry a rescue and survival kit. Survival kits, avalance shovel, and probe are in our backpacks. And if you look in that pic of me you will see a bag on the back of the seat, thats where my ropes, harness and other rescue gear is.


Ditto on the gear. I belong to our local SAR team. Most cases the outcome is not that lucky.:sad:

Back on track. I run studded on all three of my rigs. Gets darn expensive initially but winter is 7-8 months long. The problem for us is not the issue of snow. Heck I like driving in snow, gives the tires something to bite on. It's after they run down the road with the plow or worse the grader and scrape it down to a frrreaking skating rink. Thats when the studs are nice. Heck I even have "Studs" on all my boots, especially after it rains on the ice. Boy what a hoot after that.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, back on track.

How many generic "AT" tires attain to "severe snow condition" status? They would have the below imprinted symbol.

My BFG's do. :thumbup:

(Thought it might be fun to join the piszing match.)


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont believe the cost of the tires is an issue, IMO having your vehicle ready for the winter months should be an issue. If you live in an area noted for bad weather and treacherous road conditions then you should have a vehicle that can negotiate those roads and be properly set up to do it safely. I spent roughly $1700 putting tires on my trucks this year, sure i could have gotten them cheaper if i shopped around or bought them online but i prefer to keep my business local and if i ever have an issue with the tire or how it was installed then i just have to drive to the local shop for repair.


----------

